# Hello from Cocoa FL



## igoswoop (Jun 25, 2018)

Good afternoon. I'm here to learn to sail, shop for a sailboat and expand my understanding of travel on the water. Not new to the ocean but I am when it comes to wind powered travel. Looking to do more of that aboard a different kind of ride. Looking forward to the experience.

The short range target is to buy a seaworthy vessel after the 2018 hurricane season is over and start doing some day sailing when the wind picks back up on the ICW for the 2018 winter with a few trips to the Keys next spring. 

That'll hopefully begin to build the toolbox for some shorter trips to the Bahamas over the 2019 summer.

The long range target is a trip to Dominica and back with lots of stops along the way in 2020.

There'll probably be two boats in this story and I hope to get it underway on schedule. Lots to learn in the meantime. 

Hope that I can put something back into this forum to help someone standing where I am now after I get back.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Swoop! 

Have you started looking at boats yet? A good way to learn about sailboats is to walk the docks at Cape Marina, Harbortown, etc. and talk to folks about their boats. I know Harbortown has a couple of good boats in their field of broken dreams that would be interesting to look at if you're up for doing a diy refit.


----------



## igoswoop (Jun 25, 2018)

I actually wrote this post after coming home from Harbortown doing just as you described. Part of my timeline I outlined in my OP revolves around the waiting list for a slip there. HT would be the ideal place for me to keep the boat. I'll be checking with other marinas as well this week as time permits.

As far the DIY yard there, they had an older O Day 30 that was pretty cheap but needed a lot of work - a little more than I want to do. I'm looking for something in between it and the Tartan 33 I was shown by one of the brokers on site. I started a thread on this site with my wishlist. Hoping to get a few more ideas to track down other than the Bristols and Luders that I like so far.


----------



## Johnneilson (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey Swoop, this is John. Have just joined the forum. Feeling great to be here.


----------



## igoswoop (Jun 25, 2018)

Do I need a minimum post count or something to start a new forum discussion in some of the other discussion areas? I have two separate threads I wanted to get going and I'm not having much luck getting the thread started.


----------



## overthehorizon (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome Igoswoop. There is a lot of great information in this site...a lot of good videos also.


----------



## igoswoop (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you. I have a lot to learn but I am really enjoying it so far


----------



## LIPRIS (May 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I'm right down the street from Harbortown.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

How long is wait list at Harbortown? We are considering that area for next winter? Rates?


----------



## lsulsu (Jun 30, 2018)

greetings!


----------



## LIPRIS (May 31, 2017)

Bleemus said:


> How long is wait list at Harbortown? We are considering that area for next winter? Rates?


I don't know. I checked there a couple of years ago and don't remember it being bad at all....pretty much average with the other marinas around. At the time there were a couple available slips.

There are some other marinas in the general area as well, but Irma took a few out that I've driven by heading down to Melbourne.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

My boat is at harbortown now....slip rent is $12 / ft. Facilities and staff are great. Cant be much of a waiting list as there are always a few empty slips.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

bigdogandy said:


> My boat is at harbortown now....slip rent is $12 / ft. Facilities and staff are great. Cant be much of a waiting list as there are always a few empty slips.


Thank you Andy! We may be neighbors soon!


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome! I’m spending most of the summer in Asheville this year but will be on the boat occasionally - hope to see you there!


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

We hope to be there October 1st. My father is in the Asheville area. Very nice!


----------



## igoswoop (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi. As far as Harbortown goes, I'd recommend just calling down there and getting on the wait list. Keep in mind a few things though; draft gets more limited the closer to the parking area you go despite slip length but the further out you get their shore power amperage changes. Kind of a tricky proposition to find everything you need but its a great little marina. I'd suggest adding your name to a few length lists if you really want the best chance of scoring a slip. The list was quite long in the popular sizes.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

igoswoop said:


> Hi. As far as Harbortown goes, I'd recommend just calling down there and getting on the wait list. Keep in mind a few things though; draft gets more limited the closer to the parking area you go despite slip length but the further out you get their shore power amperage changes. Kind of a tricky proposition to find everything you need but its a great little marina. I'd suggest adding your name to a few length lists if you really want the best chance of scoring a slip. The list was quite long in the popular sizes.


I am on the waiting list now. She explained the depth issue but didn't mention the amperage. Only need shore power for AC. We are 9th on the list for next winter so doubtful we get in at this point.


----------



## Scandium (Mar 27, 2018)

welcome!


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Harborttown is fine ( but pricey) when you figure in electric + taxes , but the biggest issue is - its a hassle to get to sailing area from the marina - if you go east - you will need to go through the lock and then a drawbridge to get to ocean - if you go west - another drawbridge and at least a 2 mile motor to get to Indian river to go sailing - if you just plan to hang on the boat and sail on occasion - its not a big issue - but if you are wanting to sail a lot - look st Titusville Marina or down in Melbourne area. I used to have a boat moored off Cocoa ( 520 bridge) thats an option also if you have a good dingy and trailer to get back and forth - not sure on their availability the Yacht club in the basin at Port Canaveral - when you add the slip rental, monthly dues and minimum food purchase requirement - its about $500/month for a 30 foot boat - plus a $1500 or so initiation fee.


----------

